

Mobilize Your Rails Application with Mobile Fu - brendanlim
http://intridea.com/2008/7/21/mobilize-your-rails-application-with-mobile-fu

======
jawngee
Why do ruby devs always append Fu to everything they do.

Oh awesome, you made a browser sniffer!

